# Norethisterone to induce bleed



## Becks88

Hello ladies

I have PCOS and endometriosis diagnosed by Laparoscopy and hysteroscopy 2 and a half years ago. I haven't had a period since July so 3 nearly 4 months (completely unheard of for me, normally I'm every 30-40 days) To cut a very long and very emotional story short, I went to my useless GP and she's prescribed me Norethisterone (15mg for 10 days) to induce a bleed. That's fine, but how the hell will this help us conceive? We've been TTC for 5 months and I really doubt that I even ovulate. It's just a gut feeling and I have have had so many negative OPK's now. She's told me not to do BBT's and to keep trying even though there isn't a chance of me ovulating as I have raised testosterone diagnosed by blood test 2 months ago!

I feel like i'm banging my head against a brick wall. Her more senior colleague advised her to refer me back to my Gynae consultant (after i'd come in to see MY DR but couldn't see my own GP as per usual) but she rang me and said she disagreed with her colleagues opinion and that she was leaving me a prescription for Norethisterone and was not referring me. 

She has told me to take the tablets, have a bleed and then give it another 2 MONTHS to see if i bleed again. If not, she wants me to come and and she'll refer me for an ultrasound (which i'll have to wait 6 weeks for!!!) to measure the thickness of the lining of my womb because apparently it can mess the shape of your womb up. I see where she's coming from in the sense that a fertilised embryo couldn't attach itself to a messed up shaped uterus wall but I'M NOT EVEN BLOODY OVULATING ARGH!!!!:dohh::growlmad:

Needless to say, i've now changed my GP!

So anyway, other than having to get that off my chest, has anybody else out there had their cycle kicked back into shape after a good old dose of Norethisterone??? My guess is :nope: and more importantly, has it dusted any cobwebs off of those ovaries for anybody???


----------



## maliah09

I have to take norethisterone to induce af too.
(I'm on clomid though.) Seems pointless taking it if you don't ov tho.
Good luck x


----------



## dreamofabean

I've taken it before clomid but that is all honey. I'm sorry your doctor is so hopeless :(


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hi Becks, i dont have regular periods and my Dr gave me Nori to induce them, in the thought it might kick start them into some normality...it never did though, ..ever! 
I had to take clomid in the end, but it did work on the first round!
good luck with your BFP!


----------



## MrsChambers

I too took Norethisterone to bring on a bleed every 3 months for a year. It wasnt to kick start cycles more to clean out the lining as a built up lining can cause cervical cancer I was told and your uterus has to be in the best position for you to fall pregnant. 

Most doctors will not refer you for 12 months or even 6 months if there is a known problem like you have so she could just be trying to follow the 'rules' as such. I would try to get another appointment with a different doctor and get a recommendation from them. Sometimes you do need to go and see the doctor and make it clear that your not leaving the room until you get referred armed with knowledge.

I am afraid the LTTTC process and referral system further tests and everything else is a long waiting game that although annoying is something you do have to deal with. xx


----------



## Becks88

Thank you very much ladies you've all been really helpful! Thing is MrsChambers, my previous Dr that i mentioned above said she wasn't going to make me wait any longer than 6 months because i have problems (PCOS and endo) so she's just pretty much contradicting herself at every turn. Grrr. 

My plan is to finish these Norethisterone pills (On Friday woohoo!), have my bleed then wait and see if my AF shows her face. I took Norethisterone before to delay a period before my wedding (this May). I started bleeding about 3 days afterwards nbut then AF didnt arrive until July (which was my last AF to date...) and it was AGONY! It was so painful I was vomiting and couldnt get off of the loo because my tummy was bad too (maybe that was due to my Endometriosis, who knows?!) Anyway, If after a month she hasn't arrived I'm going straight to my scary new Dr to say what's been going on. Luckily he specialises in gynaecology! I shall let you all know how it goes :) Thank you all loads xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Just a thought but have you thought about accupuncture? I do not normally have AF at all however since going to accupuncture they seem to slowly becoming more and more regular x


----------

